# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  ايجاد ابحاث في العفو عن العقوبة

## العدل عنواني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


انا طالبة في كلية الحقوق اريد مساعدتي في ايجاد ابحاث في العفو عن العقوبة بسرعة جدا شاكرة لكل من سوف يتعاون معي

----------


## العدل عنواني

اريد  رد سريع جدا لان الموضوع  مستعجل

----------


## العفو عن العقوبه

أنا محتاجه جدآ لهذا البحت أرجووووووووووووووووكي اذا لقتيه تدليني ضروري سجلت عشان اشوف لقيتي ولا لأ بليز اي احد يرد على....

----------


## العفو عن العقوبه

ما حد رد ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم خطاب

http://www.google.com/search?as_q=%D...oogle%E2%80%8F


http://www.google.com/search?as_q=%D...oogle%E2%80%8F

----------

